# Mystery mantis



## LauraMG (Jul 10, 2010)

I know it's still very young (I'm pretty sure L3), but I thought maybe someone would be able to tell for sure. The spot on it's back is new with it's last molt and I'm sure will be the key in identifying exactly what it is!


----------



## massaman (Jul 10, 2010)

could be a orchid mantis or something like that


----------



## lancaster1313 (Jul 10, 2010)

Whatever it is, it is cute! Maybe some kind of flower mantis.


----------



## more_rayne (Jul 10, 2010)

A Creobroter!

link


----------



## Rick (Jul 10, 2010)

Creobroter sp.


----------



## LauraMG (Jul 10, 2010)

Super sweet! I suspected that's what it was, but because I'm new at this I doubted myself. Thanks! It's quickly becoming my favorite, it's beautiful!


----------



## Ghostie (Jul 10, 2010)

It's tiny! Looks like some of the robots I have made.

Neat eyes! Cool little mantis.


----------



## LauraMG (Jul 10, 2010)

Ghostie said:


> It's tiny! Looks like some of the robots I have made.
> 
> Neat eyes! Cool little mantis.


Thanks! It's eyes are one of my favorite features about it!


----------



## Rick (Jul 10, 2010)

Wait until adult:


----------



## LauraMG (Jul 10, 2010)

Rick said:


> Wait until adult:


Wow. That's beautiful!!!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 10, 2010)

Yeppers it looks creo to me too!


----------



## eur0pein (Jul 13, 2010)

probibly a creobroter sp.


----------



## Precarious (Jul 26, 2010)

I like the smirky smiley face on the adult wing!


----------

